# Swedish Constant Hope



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

I am trying to trace the Constant Hope, here is what I have on her

CONSTANT HOPE. In 1997 she was resold till Hookstone Ltd and was registered at Troon as the Capricho (TN 34). In December, 1999 she was deleted from the British register. Do you know where she was sold? Last year, 2009, she suddenly appears as the ABISAL of Panama in Spain.

Her identification: GBR00A10830
IMO: 5129576
Call signals: 2YEZ

I would be most grateful for any trace of this vessel.

cheers


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

According to the European fleet register she was retired in 1999 cant see anything on her since


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for that, all I had was that the lloyds had withdrawn the vessel back in 1997

cheers


----------



## jmbc (Oct 1, 2008)

Panamian flag. 38580-PEXT. Call sign: HP-5693. Ribeira (Spain).


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks JMBC


----------

